# Have started moving to a larger garage



## fernballan (Sep 21, 2019)

Had some trouble lifting VEB Mikromat in place 7.5 Metric ton


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 21, 2019)

I think you need a bigger front end loader.


----------



## hman (Sep 21, 2019)

... either that or some husky friends to cling to the back end of the one you have.  Or maybe even fill the rear tires with water 

Nevertheless, it does look like you got it moved successfully, and with no injuries.  Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 21, 2019)

Today's "How to work safely" award winner...  

But you did get it in there!


----------



## fernballan (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## fernballan (Sep 22, 2019)

New day new machines in place


----------



## fernballan (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a lot of scrap!!!!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## fernballan (Oct 27, 2019)

Some HEA Beams added


----------



## fernballan (Jan 1, 2020)

Unload some 220 beams to my garage for a second floor and some 10 mm sheets That was exactly what the crane was capable of


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 1, 2020)

Your garage will have one heavy duty second floor.


----------



## fernballan (Jan 1, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> Your garage will have one heavy duty second floor.


I'm going to have machines that weigh 5 tons so some beams are needed


----------

